# Anybody here in southern NH, northern MA?



## tumblingdice (Mar 18, 2012)

Looking for players in southern NH interested in either B/X D&D or  1e AD&D. Frequency of gaming to be determined by group interest. I'd  love to run or play in a campaign comprised of some of the old modules  from back in the day.

Respond here or PM me if interested.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 18, 2012)

Fun! I don't have the time, but there are a ton of players around here. And OGLCon is nearby, as is Total Confusion. 

Hoping you track someone down.


----------



## Tharian (Mar 19, 2012)

In addition to looking here, have you considered putting up a posting at Table Top Arena?  I think they've got a branch in Manchester, but I know they have a store in Lowell as well.  I don't know if they particularly cater to those particular games as I've only seen Pathfinder and D&D4e in their store, but you might get lucky.


----------



## tumblingdice (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks. We have Myriad Games and Double Midnight Comics here in  Manchester, but I haven't seen a Table Top Arena. Still, posting at my  local stores is a good idea.


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 20, 2012)

tumblingdice said:


> Thanks. We have Myriad Games and Double Midnight Comics here in  Manchester, but I haven't seen a Table Top Arena. Still, posting at my  local stores is a good idea.




Depending on how far and what direction you want to travel, you might try looking or asking around Collectibles Unlimited in Concord (NH).  There are a few people there that used to be in the Manchester gaming scene, and there are gaming groups there.  

I've moved to upstate NY for school, but I used to live around the corner from Collectibles.  Mike is the owner; he's the big guy with the big voice and big opinion who will likely be talking when you go in.  And leave.  And while you're there.


----------



## dragon_r (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi,
I would be interesting in playing some B/X D&D or 1e AD&D, it have been many years since I played those version and would be kind of fun. 
Thanks


----------



## baradtgnome (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey Tumblingdice,

I have some interest.  I still have my original copies of 1E books, though they have not been hauled out for use (besides reference and nostalgia) in this century.

I do have a regular group going playing house ruled 3.5, so I have to work around that.  Not sure what I can commit to, but interested in at least talking about it and connecting with some other SoNH gamers.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 21, 2012)

So cool seeing this thread get love.


----------



## tumblingdice (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate your responses. In the interest of full disclosure, my wife and I are expecting our first child very soon, so I won't be able to put together or join a group right away. I'm mostly shaking the tree to see how many people in the area are interested in the older games, and whether such a group could happen around here.

As soon as I'm allowed a night out of the house, though, watch out!


----------

